# K2 Mindbender 99's



## machski (Apr 20, 2019)

Took my time posting a review, so here goes.  

Got my Mindbender 99's (177cm) just prior to our trip to Utah in February and mounted Marker Griffons on them.  Same binding I have been using on my Pinnacle 95's (177cm).  The ski has great edge control and stability at speed, provided me with enough float for mild powder (6-8 inches was all we got fresh) and worked well in soft, powdery bumps.  Compared to the pinnacles, I found it to be a bit less lively, especially in firm bumps and crud.  What the pinnacle would soak up, the Mindbenders seemed a bit more rigid without the rebound the pinnacles had.  Also lacks the tip shovel design of the Pinnacles which I thought helped the pinnacles be lively in bumps, even given their widths.  The mindbenders go back to a more traditional tip shovel design and seem to express their width in the bumps more pronounced than the pinnacle.  Overall it is a good ski, but I think I'm glad i still have a pair in their packaging unmounted of 2017 Pinnacle 95's to use up.


----------

